
Capability Operating Systems - davidw
http://www.links.org/?p=905
======
cpr
Funny, he didn't mention Hydra/C.mmp, CMU's capability-based OS and hardware
(built on PDP-11's).

I remember studying it while an undergrad (mid-70's), and even playing with it
over the (then) ARPAnet.

Programmed in Bliss-11 (ah, sweet memories), and, yes, the whole capability-OS
concept blows your mind. You have to think about programming in an entirely
different mindset. (A great one, IMNSHO.)

Too bad the concept never really found commercial success (other than being
hidden in various AS/x OS's from IBM).

